# Bockschwer: Welches ist das schwerste Retro-Game aller Zeiten? Jetzt abstimmen!



## TheKhoaNguyen (10. Juli 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Bockschwer: Welches ist das schwerste Retro-Game aller Zeiten? Jetzt abstimmen!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Bockschwer: Welches ist das schwerste Retro-Game aller Zeiten? Jetzt abstimmen!


----------



## Oximoron12345 (10. Juli 2011)

Ich wär für:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kid_Chameleon_%28video_game%29

das hab ich nie durch geschafft.....Stunde über Stunde hat mich das Nerven gekostet


----------



## egl (10. Juli 2011)

Täusch ich mich, oder sieht der Ringrichter im Bild von Mike Tyson's Punchout aus wie Mario? O.o


----------



## phoenixtr (10. Juli 2011)

mir fehlt Earth 2140 (DOS version) in der Liste... 
Keine Einstellung für den Schwierigkeitsgrad vorhanden, das Level muss so geschafft werden wie es vorgesehen ist, und das wäre in Schwierigkeitsgrad ausgedrückt "extrem schwer - für Profis" , das alles ab der ersten Mission.


----------



## Emke (10. Juli 2011)

Totally Rad war für mich (neben Faxanadu) das schwerste Game in der Retrozeit


----------



## hohecker (10. Juli 2011)

Das Spiel "Hacker" hab ich damals nie kapiert gehabt....


----------



## b34v13s (10. Juli 2011)

Alle die MegaMan genommen haben haben das Spiel nur genommen weil sie den Rest nicht kennen


----------



## coolbigandy (10. Juli 2011)

Angry Video Game Nerd: Milon's Secret Castle
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/angry-video-screwattack/44794


----------



## m33-snk (10. Juli 2011)

Silver Surfer ist aufgrund der bockigen Steuerung derbst schwierig, aber ansonsten... Mega Man


----------



## m3cti (10. Juli 2011)

Also wenn ihr schon Speedball aufführt, dass ja wahrlich keine Ausgeburt an Schwierigkeit war, dann hättet ihr auch einige der alten Amiga-Knaller hinzufügen können, bei denen man quasi ohne Cheats schier verzweifelt ist, bspw.

Shadow of the Beast 
Apidya
Agony

V.a. ersteres war bockschwer, und ich kenn niemanden, der das im Urzustand durchspielen konnte


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. Juli 2011)

m3cti schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr schon Speedball aufführt, dass ja wahrlich keine Ausgeburt an Schwierigkeit war, dann hättet ihr auch einige der alten Amiga-Knaller hinzufügen können, bei denen man quasi ohne Cheats schier verzweifelt ist, bspw.
> 
> Shadow of the Beast
> Apidya
> ...


 
Ja das stimmt, das gehört auf jeden Fall in die Liste.


----------



## Ickis99 (10. Juli 2011)

coolbigandy schrieb:


> Angry Video Game Nerd: Milon's Secret Castle
> ScrewAttack Video Game, Angry Video Game Nerd: Milon's Secret Castle | Video Clip | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com


 

Generell sind einige der genannten Spiele vom AVGN "getestet" worden. Seine Seite cinemassacre.com ist also einen Blick wert, wie ich finde.


----------



## Veez (10. Juli 2011)

da fehlt Kid Icarus


----------



## Moleny (10. Juli 2011)

Warum nehmt ihr eigentlich solchen Müll wie Silversurfer u. Transformers mit in die Liste, heute mögen Spiele zu irgendwelchen Franchises lieblos sein aber damals waren oft unspielbarer Müll, nicht weil sie den Spieler fordern sollten, sondern weil sie sauschlecht programmiert waren.
Spiele wie Mega Man Castlevania, Contra u. Super Ghouls 'n Ghosts eine ganz andere Liga. Wobei die Mega Man Reihe schon mit dem Passwort System ab Teil 2 deutlich leichter, weil man es nicht mehr am Stück durchspielen musste.

Ihr hättet aber auch noch _Fortress of Fear_ mit in die Liste nehmen können, bestimmt erinnert sich noch so mancher Besitzer des ersten Gameboys daran, kenne keinen der das durchgespielt hat.


----------



## trashmedown (10. Juli 2011)

Moleny schrieb:


> Ihr hättet aber auch noch _Fortress of Fear_ mit in die Liste nehmen können, bestimmt erinnert sich noch so mancher Besitzer des ersten Gameboys daran, kenne keinen der das durchgespielt hat.




ICH habe es durchgespielt! *stolzmitfäustenaufbrustklopf* 

Einer meiner schwersten Spiele für den Gameboy. Selbst MegaMan #1 fand ich leichter zum durchspielen.

Ich bekomme jetzt gerade wieder Lust Gameboy zu spielen.


----------



## cainewax (10. Juli 2011)

schwerer als das hier gibbet nicht:

YouTube - ‪THE HARDEST VIDEO GAME BOSS EVER!‬‏

hf


----------



## Tomy4711 (10. Juli 2011)

[X] Super Ghouls 'n Ghosts
aber geiles Game, macht heute noch Spaß !!!!!!!!!


manche Games in der Liste hatten mich nie interessiert


----------



## Stonemender (11. Juli 2011)

Für mich ist und bleibt 'Gods' (The Bitmap Brothers) am Amiga das schwerste Spiel aller Zeiten. Wir hatten in unserer Klasse mal 100 DM für den ausgesetzt, der es schafft, das erste Level erfolgreich zu beenden...


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (11. Juli 2011)

Moleny schrieb:


> Ihr hättet aber auch noch _Fortress of Fear_ mit in die Liste nehmen können, bestimmt erinnert sich noch so mancher Besitzer des ersten Gameboys daran, kenne keinen der das durchgespielt hat.



*Hand heb* Ich hatte Fortress of Fear tatsächtlich für den Gameboy gehabt - und durchgespielt. Verflixtes Trial & Error-Spiel mit vielen nervigen Passagen, aber nach gefühlten 10 Millionen Anläufen durchaus schaffbar.


----------



## mchenry (11. Juli 2011)

"Tales of the Arabian Nights" auf dem C64.

http://www.lemon64.com/?mainurl=http%3A//www.lemon64.com/games/details.php%3FID%3D2596%26coverID%3D1559


----------



## Olispyrit (11. Juli 2011)

Gremlins 2 war auch hammerschwer....


----------



## kornhill (11. Juli 2011)

Ich habe Green Beret (C64) als eins der schwersten empfunden das ich je gespielt habe. War da aber noch ziemlich jung. 

Ansonsten fand ich Wizardry 7 abartig schwer. Mit den NPC Teams die einem Items wegschnappen konnten die man für den Fortschritt braucht, das war schon ziemlich hart. Der Vater von einem Kumpel hat es damals durchgespielt. Mit 3 unterschiedlichen Komplettlösungen. Die Dame beim Deutschen Wizardry Support hatte ihn schon namentlich gekannt, er hatte über 20 mal angerufen. Zudem hat er 2 mal ein Savegame eingeschickt da Items nicht mehr an dem Platz waren wo sie hätten sein sollen. Ich selber habe es nie durchgezockt.


----------



## PTL88 (11. Juli 2011)

also mein schwerstes war "L.A. Swat" aufn atari 800xe . war eins meiner ersten games .
vorallem das die gegner so rumwuseln und nich geordnet kommen hat mich ganz verückt gemacht .
der "endgenger" mob bringt mich heute noch auf die palme .
YouTube - ‪L.A. SWAT Review (Atari 8-Bit)‬‏


----------



## Mysterium (11. Juli 2011)

Das schwerste Spiel überhaupt fehlt eindeutig in der Liste!
IO für den C64er!!! Das Shoot'em Up war so schwer das ich, wenn ich es noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, es nie ins 2. Level geschafft habe!


----------



## cosmo76 (11. Juli 2011)

@ Kornhill
Nun ja, Wizardry 7 war nicht ohne, die Kämpfe an sich waren aber ziehmlich leicht, da jeder Charakter jeden Beruf lernen konnte mit ein bisschen Erfahrungspunkte grinden. Ein Berufswechsel hat zwar dazu geführt das man wieder level 1 war, aber wenn man ein, zwei Charaktere höherstufig gelassen hat, konnten diese die anderen schnell hochziehen. So hat jeder Charakter massig Attributspunkte und Fertigkeitspunkte bekommen. Solo war es auch easy, ich sage nur Feary Ninja mit Cane of Corpus. Deshalb hatte ich Wizardry 4 vorgeschlagen, da gab es keine Erfahrungspunkte für das Besiegen von Gegnern, die gab es nur wenn man bestimmte Checkpoints erreicht hat.
@ Mysterium

IO hatte ich auch auf meiner Liste, habe dann aber Airwolf vorgeschlagen. IO war zwar bockschwer, aber hatte wenigstens eine präzise Steuerung. Ich fand der Frustfaktor war bei Airwolf größer, nicht das die Steuerung unpäzise gewesen wäre, aber dadurch das man permanent gegen die Schwerkraft steuern musste, war das Spiel zumindestens auf dem C64 die größte Herausforderung.


----------



## JCFR (12. Juli 2011)

Ich hätte noch R-Type dazu genommen.


----------



## AmigaInvader (15. Juli 2011)

Ich sag nur Fort Apokalypse auf dem C64!


----------



## nielsk (16. Juli 2011)

Da fehlt das japanische Super Mario Bros. 2 (aka The Lost Levels) für das Famicom Disc System. Dagegen ist Mega Man ein Spiel, das mal ziemlich einfach ist.


----------

